# New 23rs Owner



## moops (Jun 17, 2007)

Just took delivery of an 08 23RS yesterday and can't wait to get camping! We are upgrading from a Flagstaff popup and are very excited to try the stand up version of camping.

I have been reading the forums quite a bit today and this looks like a very good group who are eager to help newbies. I have not seen any posts regarding towing with a vehicle that burns E85 fuel. I have an 07
GMC Sierra, 5.3 V8 Flex Fuel with 3.73 gears.

I had about 1/2 tank of E85 in the truck when I picked up the camper yesterday. The 60 mile drive home went well, other than me not being used to electric brakes. Does anyone have any experience towing using E85?

BTW, we are from Northwest Ohio and our first trip will be to Bay City Michigan next weekend.

Hello to all


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

No experience here with E85. But I do have a 23RS OB







. We love ours as I'm sure you will love yours.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome moops to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 23RS hope you have a great first trip out next weekend

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi moops
















to Outbackers!
AND Congrats on your new 23rs! 

No information on the E85 fuel as we just upgraded to a new dodge w/cummins diesel...
We too went from a popup straight to our 28krs...feels like a palace! You're going to love all that extra room









Have a wonderful maiden voyage next weekend, looking forward to hearing all about it...
Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. As far as the E85 goes - same engine, right? I would guess there would be no problems with power. Can you switch back and forth between fuels or do you have to do stick with ethanol? That would be my concern as I don't see many (any?) ethanol pumps here in the northeast.


----------



## moops (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. The E85 fuel can be used alone or mixed with any amount of gas that is in the tank. Around here E85 is usually .30 a gallon cheaper than gas. The trade off is your mileage is not as good and I haven't had the truck long enough to know if it is a better deal.

I just thought I would ask before I fill up for the trip next weekend.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome, moops! Glad to have you with us.

Enjoy your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

I also graduated from a pop up to the Outback. Welcome to Outbackers and enjoy the new rig.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard Moops- glad you joined the ranks! Now I don't know anything about E85- but I did stay at a Holiday Inn last nite...


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

Congrats on the new 23RS we love ours!

I've used E85 a couple of times in my Titan by not yet for towing. I can't remember what I got for mileage, but it was a definite drop... I'm thinking it was around 30%. Not enough to make up for the price difference. In addition, we just don't have enough E85 tanks around to make it a viable option.

I may need to give it another test run to see how things turn out. It would be interesting to see if the mileage dropped as significantly when towing?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

to Outbackers!! 









Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

No experience here with E85 either - I do have a bit of experience with a 23RS and I heartily approve of your choice of trailer







Congrats and Welcome to Outbackers!

-CC


----------



## moops (Jun 17, 2007)

Well, we are all packed and ready to go! I probably won't sleep much tonight. We went through a pretty thorough check of the OB and everything works as it should.
I did not put E85 in the TV, I don't need any thing extra to worry about. Maybe after I get a few trips under my belt. 
It's about 150 miles to the campground, so that should be a good test of the rig. I will let everyone know how it went next week.

Thanks again for the kind welcome.
Mark


----------

